# Why do MTB helmets have visors?



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

Seriously. I have been mountain biking for about 20 years now. I've ridden all over the US and parts of Canada. Downhill and XC. I like the gnar, and the steepest double backs. But never once have I ever said, "thank god for my visor" or "I wish I had a visor." The mtb helmets these days in my opinion look absolutely ridiculous with their visors. There seems to be a trend for people to have their visors pointed 90 degrees up towards the sun. These are advanced rides, not beginners. Is it to fit a Go-Pro under the visor? Is it because when you're riding and looking down, the visor becomes horizontal?

In the XC racing world, no one uses a visor. I love riding without one. Your field of view is so much better. It is much easier to spot riders coming at you, if say, you are climbing and they are descending. Since I use a road helmet, people seem to assume I'm a road biker and have no idea what I'm doing.

Does it actually block the sun, mud, and branches? Do people just buy them because they look cool? These days if you want a robust helmet suitable for mtb crash, all those helmets are going to come with one automatically. Of course you can remove them but people rarely do. I really don't get it.

_Admin edit: Photo added for newsletter_


----------



## Tallboy723 (4 mo ago)

Too look cool. I think helmets without visors look goofy. I don’t flip my visor up when I ride. Stays flat. Does help a bit with the sun. As for field of vision, I don’t even notice it when I ride.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Ok


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 21, 2012)

Why don't all helmets have visors?
Use mine all the time. Won't buy a helmet without a good adjustable visor.
Are the roadies that concerned with aero that they need to forgo sun protection?


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

I remove the visors from my helmets and wear cycling caps. Visors are dumb.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

rtsideup said:


> Why don't all helmets have visors?
> Use mine all the time. Won't buy a helmet without a good adjustable visor.
> Are the roadies that concerned with aero that they need to forgo sun protection?


Not a useful thing on a road bike, you miss things like red lights and such. Ask me how I know.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Lately I prefer wearing a welding mask. Limits awkward social interactions.


----------



## Tallboy723 (4 mo ago)

Welp. We need to have a poll for this one. Visor or no visor.


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

RideFaster said:


> Does it actually block the sun, mud, and branches? I really don't get it.


Yes, yes, and yes. Seems like you do get it.

For me, it also keeps the rain off my glasses. At least for a bit.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Tallboy723 said:


> Welp. We need to have a poll for this one. Visor or no visor.


We do!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

walkerwalker said:


> For me, it also keeps the rain off my glasses.


And a solid YES to that!
Amen, brutha. 
=sParty


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Mine blocks the sun from my eyes on literally every ride... odd post.


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

Aero is important.


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 21, 2012)

Catmandoo said:


> Not a useful thing on a road bike, you miss things like red lights and such. Ask me how I know.


Adjustable is the key word here. 
With a flick of the wrist I can make my visor go completely away.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Mine blocks the sun and if it rains it blocks that too.


----------



## beartraps (4 mo ago)

rtsideup said:


> Adjustable is the key word here.
> With a flick of the wrist I can make my visor go completely away.


You have to flick your wrist? My e-visor doesn’t require that.


----------



## Igotsoul4u (May 11, 2019)

It blocks many things very well. They also provide some extra crash protection.


----------



## Tallboy723 (4 mo ago)

The visor takes the brunt of the impact of the tree, or anything, before your face does.


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

Why do Mountain Bike Helmets Have Visors - Visors Explained


Why do mountain bike helmets have visors? Check out everything you need to know about visors, including why you need one and different types.




mtbgearbox.com


----------



## Poncho Punch (1 mo ago)

for the same reason baseball hats have a brim. flipped up when you don't need to block sun for full vis. goggles fit under it that way too when climbing.


----------



## FortOrdMTB (May 29, 2021)

I ride after work. Visor is a life saver when the sun goes down.


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

Yes it blocks the sun. Ever ride at sunrise or pre dawn, climbing ultra steep trail? I do this every week. With winter that damn sun…The visor at least help me see the immediate trail in front of me.


----------



## faul (Jun 5, 2019)

Visor less full face helmets looks like a Habsburg prince, so open face visor less helmets looks lire mushroom/road bike helmet more than MTB helmets, so there is visors on them too.
Most of the visors are too high, too short to give any real protection, if that was their main goal they would be better placed, in my opinion.


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

To quote an old cartoon from Bicycle Motocross Action Magazine...." The visor on your helmet keeps your head from looking like a bowling ball."


----------



## Uuno1 (Sep 22, 2019)

It protects your eyes and face against small branches in cases where you have to look down while riding in some forested areas


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

A visor on my drop-bar bike sounds terrifying. For the visor to not be a safety hazard, it would have to be so small as to be useless for anything.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

mack_turtle said:


> A visor on my drop-bar bike sounds terrifying. For the visor to not be a safety hazard, it would have to be so small as to be useless for anything.


Not useless, mack -- style matters.
Matters enough to me that my road bike helmet has a visor, too.
A teeny tiny one, but it's there. Us mountain bikers gotta represent, eh. 
=sParty


----------



## TCSglTrk (9 mo ago)

Removed my POC visor after it caught a low hanging branch I had thought I would clear. I don't miss it for function and definitely don't give a $#@t about looks.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

TCSglTrk said:


> Removed my POC visor after it caught a low hanging branch I had thought I would clear. I don't miss it for function and definitely don't give a $#@t about looks.


Please post photo of your bike.
Thanks,
=sParty


----------



## 67King (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm starting to wonder if I'm the only one who rides trails that have thick canopy connected by open spaces? Deep canopy, visor up. Open spaces, visor down. Sunglasses on and off are a bit of a hassle.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Say you are a roadie without saying you are a roadie.


----------



## barrows (Jul 6, 2004)

Visors are ridiculous. They were added to MTB helmets to make them look more "moto", and to also make cyclists think that they needed a different helmet for road riding vs. MTB riding, so they had to buy two (or more!). I prefer a lightweight road helmet, with MIPS to any helmet designed for MTB. Now competitive enduro and DH riders, and riders pushing so hard on downhills that they are constantly crashing, are probably are justified in wearing a full face specific DH riding helmet, but for general XC/Trail riding, a road helmet suits me better-lighter, usually better vented, and offers the same protection.


----------



## Gary in VA (May 4, 2004)

I came to love visors on my mtb helmet during early morning rides on trails in VA with multiple spider webs crossing the trail.


----------



## justin70 (Sep 17, 2007)

Got caught in hail and was nice to have the visor to protect my eyes. Helps with sun occasionally. But overall it looks cooler than no visor.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Mountainfrog (Mar 7, 2006)

Visor, cool factor plus sun and added protection. Non-visor, gourd head!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

In AZ they go one step further, and despite anyone caring how you look, it's pretty damn genius.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

The modern visor was designed to signify an individual's riding style when you see them on the trail. Visor down, attack mode. Visor up, free ride.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Having spent the past 30+ years riding MTB in road helmets, I was pretty annoyed by the limited field of vision created by the visor on the new MTB helmet I bought this summer. However, I do appreciate it on dawn patrol rides when the sun is low in the sky.


----------



## meeeeep (Apr 22, 2011)

Visors are actually fantastic for those of us that ride in the rain.


----------



## cmonkEP (Nov 12, 2006)

mack_turtle said:


> A visor on my drop-bar bike sounds terrifying. For the visor to not be a safety hazard, it would have to be so small as to be useless for anything.


kinda like a cycling cap?


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Indispensable for deflecting branches on tight singletrack.


----------



## ericz (Oct 25, 2010)

It’s my spider web hanger.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

rideit said:


> Lately I prefer wearing a welding mask. Limits awkward social interactions.


I highly recommend the Auto darkening variety as the load colours of SJW's hair sets mine off so I don't have to interact with them


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

Visors are a must for me for a few reasons. One, shade from the sun. My eyes are light sensitive but I also ride in the woods where dark sunglasses are not ideal. Helps in the transitions from shade to sun and back. Two they deflect small branches, as mentioned I ride in the woods here in the PNW and there are plenty of low hanging limbs that get deflected. Three, this has happened twice over the years where I have face planted and the visor actually folded down over my face and kept it from getting scraped up.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

_deleted, not responding to trolls_


----------



## Gone4Good (May 18, 2019)

I use my visor to block the Sun that quickly flashes through the tree branches. Those quick flashes of the sun through the trees will trigger a migraine then it’s ride over for me


----------



## dsciulli19 (Apr 14, 2014)

I like the visor for its intended purpose, but I do find it limiting when I'm on a steeper climb and really grinding, so I sometimes flip it up. The other useful feature is if you're going through some tight singletrack and some branches/brush are hanging low you just tip your head down as you ride through and the visor deflects the branches around your face.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I can't count the times my visor kept brush from smacking me in the face. I know some posters here are totally against visors and wonder why rode helmets do have them, but for that very reason and some others that have been posted, visors are great for mtb and for my gravel riding when I'm riding tight brushy singletrack.


----------



## marvinmartian (May 14, 2009)

I generally take the visor off if a helmet comes with one. Sometimes I'll leave it if it is a small one. Those huge moto visors look funny to me, though I know a lot a people think they look cool. Being a road rider as well, I tend to buy high end road helmets and just have the same rotation of helmets that can be used for both mtn or road. However, I do not do serious enduro type stuff, or if I do I do not dress the part, nor go as hard as a typical enduro bro.

A visor can certainly help a bit if it is raining, but if I need protection from falling rain I generally just place a cycling cap under my helmet for its visor. I am probably just too old school to be on the other side of this debate 

But too each his own; we are in a big tent of different styles of cycling


----------



## highlander69 (Nov 22, 2017)

RideFaster said:


> Seriously. I have been mountain biking for about 20 years now. I've ridden all over the US and parts of Canada. Downhill and XC. I like the gnar, and the steepest double backs. But never once have I ever said, "thank god for my visor" or "I wish I had a visor." The mtb helmets these days in my opinion look absolutely ridiculous with their visors. There seems to be a trend for people to have their visors pointed 90 degrees up towards the sun. These are advanced rides, not beginners. Is it to fit a Go-Pro under the visor? Is it because when you're riding and looking down, the visor becomes horizontal?
> 
> In the XC racing world, no one uses a visor. I love riding without one. Your field of view is so much better. It is much easier to spot riders coming at you, if say, you are climbing and they are descending. Since I use a road helmet, people seem to assume I'm a road biker and have no idea what I'm doing.
> 
> Does it actually block the sun, mud, and branches? Do people just buy them because they look cool? These days if you want a robust helmet suitable for mtb crash, all those helmets are going to come with one automatically. Of course you can remove them but people rarely do. I really don't get it.


Blocks the sun primarily. But road and mtb helmets are different. Mtb gives more protection to the back of the head than a road helmet. Ride what ever but the visor is useful How is the field of view better? That makes no sense.


----------



## trek4fun_4308 (5 mo ago)

meeeeep said:


> Visors are actually fantastic for those of us that ride in the rain.


Yes, agreed!


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

RideFaster said:


> I like the gnar, and the steepest double backs.


Are you riding those in a road helmet and not a full face? If you're using a full face, are you removing the visor?


----------



## Cyphermky (Sep 22, 2021)

been riding for 20yrs and can’t figure out why some people use visors? Really?


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Poll reveals ~10% have no fashion sense. 
=sParty


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

mack_turtle said:


> A visor on my drop-bar bike sounds terrifying. For the visor to not be a safety hazard, it would have to be so small as to be useless for anything.


Huh? I ride with my mtb helmet on my dropbar bike all the time?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Sparticus said:


> Poll reveals ~10% have no fashion sense.
> =sParty


Is that all???


----------



## Jipman (12 mo ago)

I am mystified how it is even possible to ride without a visor at certain times of day unless there is a hack I don't know about? There are perfect times at sunrise and sunset when the sun is low where I can't see the terrain well enough to safely or effectively ride. Without my visor, I almost blinded. Interstingly, I don't remember this ever being a problem until I got into my 40's so maybe my eyes are getting old where the sun is more blinding at times


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

Visors are super useful.

Helps keep you from being blinded by low angle sun (for me it’s usually sunset hours). And notably, it’s not just at low angle in the sky sun… it can be when it’s relative angle to you is low… like when the trail points upward after a g out, or when climbing. Turns out mountain bike trails have all sorts of turns and gradients that give us opportunity to be blinded by the sun. 

Reduces rain drops on the face and goggles. This is a big one for me. 

Reduces the number of things that smack me in the face (spider webs, wet/leafy vegetation).

This feels a bit like asking why baseball players wear baseball hats.


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

I can understand why road helmets don't have visors, the riding position is such (ass up - head down) that a visor could interfere with the rider's field of view.

On a mountain bike (or any bicycle with a more upright rider stance) the visor is rather useful. As mentioned above it can protect the rider's eyes/face from low angle sun, rain and branches. I will add bugs to the list. 

Personally I had an incident where I faceplanted at low speed and the visor took most of the blow before snapping off, saving my nose from pain or worse.


----------



## rain164845 (Jul 6, 2008)

I used to ride full face with no visor, but I put it back on to allow me to stash my goggles there.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## FatboyFarleyFuse1977 (Jan 29, 2020)

Well, the Schwartz helps. 

The fact that Musk loves this movie as much as I do...oh wait, I'm a real engineer. 🤪


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 21, 2012)

Cyphermky said:


> been riding for 20yrs and can’t figure out why some people use visors? Really?


Here in the SWUSA there is a bright glowing orb in the sky that can inhibit vision at certain times of the day.


----------



## RFTC (Sep 13, 2007)

No visor. Remove or buy helmet without visor. Use sunglasses for vision and sunprotection. Plenty of low branches where I ride. Honestly probably doesn't matter but just prefer helmet without visor.


----------



## sprinklesmtb (10 mo ago)

Unless riding in a full xc kit a helmet with no visor looks goofy and vice versa


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

rtsideup said:


> Here in the SWUSA there is a bright glowing orb in the sky that can inhibit vision at certain times of the day.


For this reason, and because I'm a sweaty bastard, this is the reason I wear a traditional cap with a brim under my road helmet when riding road.

Why a road helmet? Lighter, more ventilation, more comfortable.


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

rtsideup said:


> Here in the SWUSA there is a bright glowing orb in the sky that can inhibit vision at certain times of the day.


Must be an American thing. We don't get that here.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

DennisT said:


> Must be an American thing. We don't get that here.


Only because you don't have to ride at dawn.


----------



## Toby-BeachBiker (Jun 3, 2021)

Because it is cool. 99% of the time, the visor will not block the sun anyway...they are so small/short, that the sun has to be at the exact spot, for about 30 seconds, for the visor to actually block the sun. As far as dirt/debris, it may block less than 1%...you need a chin visor for that.


----------



## louiesquared (6 mo ago)

Helmets without visors are for riders in spandex.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

louiesquared said:


> Helmets without visors are for riders in spandex.


People wearing helmets with visors in skateparks look like nerds.


----------



## louiesquared (6 mo ago)

93EXCivic said:


> People wearing helmets with visors in skateparks look like nerds.


I agree but riding a bike in a skatepark is not MTB so it doesn't really apply to this question.


----------



## TCSglTrk (9 mo ago)

Toby-BeachBiker said:


> 99% of the time, the visor will not block the sun anyway...


This∆∆∆
More of a placebo I'm guessing.


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

Kudos to whichever admin added the Dark Helmet pic to this thread. Somebody make a video of Dark Helmet on a fat bike please.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

To those who reject visors:
Don't buy a helmet with a visor.
To those who like visors:
Buy a helmet with a visor.
Now will some helpful mod please close this thread?
There's nothing to be gained by people arguing on the internet.
Thanks,
=sParty


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Visors keep tree branches off my face. This is crucial safety issue


Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonepa (Apr 2, 2015)

I use my visor to protect my face from wayward bushes, tree branches, and spider webs during a MtB ride. Never encounter those on a road ride.


----------



## manual63 (Nov 5, 2006)

It's definitely a style thing for me. I think it simply looks better. It hardly serves any other function for me.


----------



## tdc_worm (Dec 10, 2008)

vanity gets the better of me and demands the visor look over a squid lid look. 

that said, with your helmet on, if you look up and cannot see your visor, then your visor is providing zero protection from anything. the fact is that most visors sit to high for their length to be effective at anything other than wind resistance. there are several helmets with lower visors that provide just a touch of protection.


----------



## OldManBiker (Nov 5, 2016)

Easy answer. It's to separate the REAL bikers (MTB) from the road weenies who have no visor! (insert Tim Allen laughter)


----------



## brikcamp1 (Nov 22, 2021)

Anything to separate us from them!


----------



## amirh1 (Jan 11, 2007)

The real answer is that when you crash on the ground, there's another itty-bitty-bit of plastic to absorb the impact before your face does. And if you never hit the ground, you're not a real mountain biker!


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

I like the visor because where I ride, I occasionally go through swarms of gnats. I can tilt my head down and deflect some of them before they go in my eyes, nose, and mouth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

This morning I was riding didn't notice I'd tipped my visor way up to rest my goggles there at the end of my last ride. The trail went in and out of looking directly at the sun and it was kind of miserable until I put my visor down and could duck my head low enough to block the sun for the sections when I was going toward it.

Suffice to say that I am definitely pro-visor, especially now that I live in more open, tree-less terrain.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Sparticus said:


> Now will some helpful mod please close this thread?
> There's nothing to be gained by people arguing on the internet.


this could close about 98% of all the threads here.


----------



## killerisation1 (Feb 4, 2013)

Well first of all they're called peaks not visors. Visors are transparent and you look through them. Peaks are what baseball hats have.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

killerisation1 said:


> Well first of all they're called peaks not visors. Visors are transparent and you look through them. Peaks are what baseball hats have.


I thought peaks are what mountains have...


----------



## louiesquared (6 mo ago)

Nat said:


> I thought peaks are what mountains have...


I live in Bentonville so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Bikes4fun! (Sep 15, 2021)

Up when the sun is not in my eyes and down when it is.


----------



## tdc_worm (Dec 10, 2008)

killerisation1 said:


> Well first of all they're called peaks not visors. Visors are transparent and you look through them. Peaks are what baseball hats have.


what if visors are what my car has to block the sun, and what if a brim is what protrudes from my baseball hat to do the same? or mabye a visor could be what half of the PGA wears when chasing balls around a field.

or we could just select the one definition that makes us right and ignore all the other relevant definitions, haha. at any rate, just about every source of definitions and every manufacturer of helmets disagrees with you.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Visors bounce roadie tears on climbs, block more sunlight and add additional eye protection.

Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## SprSonik (Jul 29, 2004)

834905 said:


> I remove the visors from my helmets and wear cycling caps. Visors are dumb.


They provide the same function as a cycling cap...blocking glare/sun, only instead of wearing something under your helmet, it is part of your helmet.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

RideFaster said:


> XC racing


XC racers= Dirt roadie


----------



## SprSonik (Jul 29, 2004)

dysfunction said:


> For this reason, and because I'm a sweaty bastard, this is the reason I wear a traditional cap with a brim under my road helmet when riding road.
> 
> Why a road helmet? Lighter, more ventilation, more comfortable.


funny thing is that most MTB people dress for the ride, while in the moto community the phrase "dress for the crash" is more common. Physics and terrain don't give a damn if you are hammering a mellow trail at 20 mph or bombing a gnarly trail at 20...when you hit, speed and the firmness of whatever you hit determine the forces, regardless of how you are dressed. My worst crashes have all been on the easier part of my rides, since I am not keyed up/in the zone, and being complacent is when stupid things happen.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

SprSonik said:


> funny thing is that most MTB people dress for the ride, while in the moto community the phrase "dress for the crash" is more common. Physics and terrain don't give a damn if you are hammering a mellow trail at 20 mph or bombing a gnarly trail at 20...when you hit, speed and the firmness of whatever you hit determine the forces, regardless of how you are dressed. My worst crashes have all been on the easier part of my rides, since I am not keyed up/in the zone, and being complacent is when stupid things happen.


What are you on about here?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I took my visor off and it looks a little weird without it


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Needs a tinted flip up visor with that setup.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

dysfunction said:


> Needs a tinted flip up visor with that setup.


Like a street helmet?


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Nat said:


> Like a street helmet?


Or a motorsports one... yea.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

dysfunction said:


> Or a motorsports one... yea.


Sounds hot and humid inside but I should try it just cuz


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

Nat said:


> Sounds hot and humid inside but I should try it just cuz


That would be fog city where I live. I can't even keep dual pane goggles from fogging up some.

If you had a way to direct all your breath completely away, maybe it would work? Its also a lot harder to keep a big street style visor clean, and harder to hot swap them, but its possible.

I'm just amazed there are so many people here who haven't ever blocked rain, sun, branches, bugs away from their face with a visor. I get that people have very different experiences, even if they're living/riding in the same area, so its still valid. Just interesting its so different.

Personally, the rain/sun blocking is pretty clutch where I live. Its not every ride that it seems crucial, and I do sometimes forget to remember lowering the visor (its where I keep my goggles on the climb). But its often enough that I would never buy a mountain bike helmet without one.


----------



## tdc_worm (Dec 10, 2008)

ocnLogan said:


> I'm just amazed there are so many people here who haven't ever blocked rain, sun, branches, bugs away from their face with a visor. I get that people have very different experiences, even if they're living/riding in the same area, so its still valid. Just interesting its so different.
> 
> Personally, the rain/sun blocking is pretty clutch where I live. Its not every ride that it seems crucial, and I do sometimes forget to remember lowering the visor (its where I keep my goggles on the climb). But its often enough that I would never buy a mountain bike helmet without one.


That is because the question, the poll, and the responses assume that the situation is binary. Not all helmets of all sizes with all visors sit the same on all heads. So the answer is, sometimes they help, sometimes they dont. 

If you can see the visor when the helmet is on, then it can shield. If you cannot see it, then it is doing nothing for you. My noggin is somewhere around 58-59cm, which lands me on the high side of a medium or the low side of a large. a large sits lower on my head, and the brow of the helmet obstructs my view of almost all visors. a medium sits higher on my head, and the brow of the helmet does not obstruct view of the visor.


----------



## NC_Foothills_Rider (11 mo ago)

to block the sun and keep from looking like a dork -- hahaha. There may be some other purpose. I don't know but even in the old moto days, if you didn't have a 3 snap or 5 snap visor on your helmet you looked like somebody from a 1967 "how to ride a motorcycle" book and nobody wanted to look like that.

I mean, if we didn't have visors would we have to wear spandex as well?

I say "no" to roadie fashion.

Give me visors or give me....


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

ocnLogan said:


> If you had a way to direct all your breath completely away, maybe it would work?


Snorkel!

Heck with it, why stop there? Next time it's forest fire season maybe I'll get one of these?


----------



## kestrel242 (Jul 11, 2008)

Visors on a road bike are a hassle because you have to bend your neck higher to see the road when you’re in a full aero tuck.


----------



## ethanone (2 mo ago)

Same benefit as visors on baseball caps. What bugs me is visors on helmets that don't actually block the sun. I got the Specialized Camber and the visor is so high and short it is truly useless. I'd ride dork mode with a hat under my helmet than use that visor.


----------

